# Apple Pollination rates



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

$60 - $75 [US] around here.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

camero7 said:


> $60 - $75 [US] around here.



Less than the value of the honey lost due to pollinating the orchard.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

And not to mention the pesticide & fungicide issue, which is the main reason I quit doing it.


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

How many hives is the guy taking and how far are they spread out? There seems to be a lot of variation between growers when it comes to where they want them placed. Some guys would have you work all night to drop 25. That should factor into the price


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

I only have one small apple job for 32 hives. It is a 2 hour drive to get there. I currently charge $90.


----------

